# Will This Guy Heal Fully ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i have been feeding them daily but not much , starting to notice they eat a bit more than they did a month ago, so i noticed a bite on one of my rbp , just wondering will this wound heal and is there anyway i could speed up the healing process ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Add salt raise the temp. He will most likely have a scar


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

table salt or aquarium salt ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

aquarium salt if you have it


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

one of mine had the same exact bite (same place) and now he's fully healed that part of his skin is just a lil darker


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

likely will heal with no problem


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Should heal up just fine, might leave a little scar tho

Moved to Disease, Parasites, and Injury...


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Use stress coat and aquarium salt both are available by API. If you don't have any use any other water conditioner.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

from my experience with pygos... you wont even see a scar after about 2-3 weeks... use melafix instead of salt


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> from my experience with pygos... you wont even see a scar after about 2-3 weeks... use melafix instead of salt


 i agree since he's pretty small now sill in another year a scar probably wont even be noticeable but, if he got bit once, make sure he isnt being bullied more


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I use melafix and a small amount of salt, like 2 or 3tbsp for 170g... I find the melafix works really good, heals up fin bites in a week or less for me.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't remember wher I saw it but I've seen Pygos with horrific injuries that have recovered with virtually no scarring, it'll be fine.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have a cariba that had a huge bite like that and it took a month or so
to heal, now its the biggest in the tank, bigger than my pirayas


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I advise melafix, I've had good results with the stuff for treating things like this. Don't worry too much about scarring it's still small, by the time it's an adult there probably won't be a scar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I have never used Melafix, but have heard good things about it. If you dont have it, just stick with frequent water changes and 1 teaspoon of salt per 10 gallons. Just remember to only replace the amount of salt you took out with each water change.


----------

